# T-shirt labels in Canada - non-compliant with Textile Act



## vearyvisual (Jul 17, 2014)

I've read up on the labeling requirements in both the US and Canada, and I've spent some time browsing many of the clothing stores here in Canada. I've noticed many of the t-shirts don't include the washing instructions or fabric content. The shirts have fancy 4 colour branding cards hanging on them with the big, bright logo, but that's it. Why the non-compliance?


----------

